# Dwarf puffers eat Assassin snails?



## mr_convitbau (Dec 24, 2008)

I wonder if anyone has kept the Dwarf Puffer (DP) with Assassin snails before? Do the DPs eat the Assassin snails?

I know the DPs will definitely eat the pond snails, but I am not sure if the Assasin snails will become the victims too.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It seems ironic, but yeah, I would think so. DPs eat snails, and assassin snails, though they eat snails, are snails, and will get eaten (I think)


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

I would think a safe assumption would be that if the puffer can get any part of the snail in its mouth or even between its teeth that it is fair game.


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

If it's a puffer, go ahead and figure it's going to eat snails... I've not seen one yet that doesn't eat snails...oh and be careful with nerite snails around the assassins, I've heard of them getting chowed even though they're bigger than ramshorn and pond snails...


----------

